# 300zx ecu pin out



## Juanfc420 (Mar 7, 2004)

i need a ecu pin out for my project car its a 86 300zx i am also looking for a ecu and extra wiring hardness i goofed major with my car i went over a pothole a rainy night and broke some suspension so i took the drivetrain and engine and put it in my truck but i need a wiring diagram to relocate myself thanks


----------

